# Monkfish - what is this?



## spinblue (Dec 28, 2012)

There are two little gland type items along the spine.

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/img2012122800098.jpg/]

[/URL]





What are they and what does one do with them? It's the first time I've seen them.


----------



## eaglerock (Dec 28, 2012)

:scratchhead:


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 28, 2012)

never had monkfish that wasn't already butchered. But doing some looking on u tube for butchering one the guy pretty much says its the liver (if I am looking at your pic. right)

[video=youtube;5cNjPZS5VCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cNjPZS5VCw[/video]

at about 2:10 it looks like he has some smaller ones.


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 28, 2012)

The top picture is classic.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 28, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> The top picture is classic.



haha lol


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd say your monk fish is well hung

-AJ


----------



## eaglerock (Dec 28, 2012)

This is a joke right ? :whistling:


----------



## spinblue (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice! 

BTW, the monk fish and liver were very tasty. A little salt and pepper, sauteed in clarified butter with some thyme. If nothing else, gave me an excuse to use my deba. I love how sharp white gets.

Tried butter poaching some scallops for the fist time, I like them better with a sear.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 28, 2012)

So you ate fish nads?:lol2:


spinblue said:


> Nice!
> 
> BTW, the monk fish and liver were very tasty. A little salt and pepper, sauteed in clarified butter with some thyme. If nothing else, gave me an excuse to use my deba. I love how sharp white gets.
> 
> Tried butter poaching some scallops for the fist time, I like them better with a sear.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like giblets to me.


----------



## spinblue (Dec 28, 2012)

They are giblets, they're the liver.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 29, 2012)

spinblue said:


> They are giblets, they're the liver.



I know, that's what I was saying. :tease:


----------



## miketayl0r (Dec 29, 2012)

monkfish liver is the foie gras of the sea


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 29, 2012)

what you ate in that picture was not the liver. The liver on monk fish looks similar to foie gras and has a whitish pink color and silky velvety texture. It is not attached to the area shown here. What you ate is most likely the monk fishes gonads. here are some monkfish liver pics.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 29, 2012)

BWAH, HA, HA, HA!!!!! Told ya.:lol2:


sachem allison said:


> what you ate in that picture was not the liver. The liver on monk fish looks similar to foie gras and has a whitish pink color and silky velvety texture. It is not attached to the area shown here. What you ate is most likely the monk fishes gonads. here are some monkfish liver pics.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 29, 2012)

Rocky ocean oysters?


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 29, 2012)

lol someone needs to tell the guy in the video what he thinks the liver is.


----------

